# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Hair integration

## she

hI i AM NEW TO THIS SITE AND WOULD LOVE TO TALK TO ALL PEOPLE. I AM VERY INTERESTED IF YOU HAVE HAD THE HAIR INTEGRATION SYSTEM OR HAVE ANY KNOWLEDGE ON THIS? SHE. :Embarrassment:

----------


## misty

_Hi She,

My name is Misty.  I'm new too.  I work with hair repacment as well as wear wigs.  The best intergration system I have found is the Repreive Hair.

You can view it at reprivehair.com  

What type of problems are you having?_

----------


## saniaa83

An integration hair system refers to the type of base material used and is ideal for women (or men) with thinning or diffused hair loss. The key function of any hair integration system is the ability to pull your existing, growing hair directly through the unit. This allows you to wear a custom hair replacement system without shaving your head.

Your own natural, growing hair is combined with the hair on the integration piece to create the look of a full, complete head of hair. Depending on the thickness and fullness of your growing hair, there are a variety of different integration hair systems all with varying sizes and shapes of holes in the mesh.

----------


## needafix

Hi,

I am a 30 year old woman who has thinned out over the last 15 years. I overall have thin fine hair but my biggest concern is over the crown. I have tried minoxidil and a hair transplant X 1. I went to HCM and was informed about the biomatrix process which sounded amazing other then the 'i need to shave the top of your head off'. I am not completely put off by this esp in the day of weaves, hairextensions, and other artificial enhancements being so commonly used and provided NO ONE CAN TELL!!! 

On further research (online), i have heard only a ton of Horrible experiences with HCM and etc. I am wondering if there is anyone with anything positive to say and who may be able to answer a few of my questions:
1) does it look natural...aka can you AT ALL tell if you are wearing a piece? 
2) does the glue really itch and smell 
3) is there any negative/permanent damage to underlining hair/skin wearing a piece so close to the skin all the time?


As woman, i find this such a difficult issue to tackle. I would like to hear more women testimonies regarding there overall satisfaction with HCM and specifically biomatrix! Thanks!

----------

